# mustard finish



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no idea how this going to work, butt here goes.
O1 steel with french's mustard patina. Dabbed on with index finger.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

Still gotta work on the lighting!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 6, 2011)

Spike,

Looks pretty good. Try thinning the mustard next time with just a bit of vinegar. 

Rick


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, Rick! I'll try that on another blade, I really like the way this one came out, it looks like exotic flowers in person!


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 6, 2011)

BTW, this steel is really non-reactive to most of what I cut with it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 6, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> BTW, this steel is really non-reactive to most of what I cut with it.


 
Yeah, I've got an O1 nakiri that patinas quickly, but hardly reacts at all. Not at all like SK4.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 7, 2011)

That is a cool pattern! Looks like flowers.

IME the patina gets dark FAST where the mustard is thinnest. You can create patterns by inverting the design, so to speak. Put a thick layer on, and then work quickly to rub down where you want it darker, and wait a few minutes. I did this with a parer recently to put some angled stripes on it, and it worked great.

Plus I love the smell of mustard.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 8, 2011)

That looks cool! i am going to do my first mustard finish here soon...good to see a finished product with it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 19, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> That looks cool! i am going to do my first mustard finish here soon...good to see a finished product with it.


 
I wonder if there is a way to make more controlled impressions. Now that I work with 52100, I will have to play with it a bit. 

M


----------



## Lefty (Jun 21, 2011)

If you really wanted to make something exact, you could always make a stencil out of good masking tape. If it's pressed down really well, and you have a really fine scratch pattern in your blade, I don't see the mustard bleeding through. You could warm the blade up, do mustard for the grey/brown colour, let it sit. Clean it off and set it with mineral oil for a day or so. Follow that up with a nice red meat patina, set in between your mustard pattern and you'd get a great blue and grayish, interwoven look to the blade.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, Lefty, do a demo for us!


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2011)

rubber cement is kinda fun.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 22, 2011)

Good idea, Spike.
I'll clean up my FKH petty and work something out. I'll be working for the next two days and then out of town until Sunday...I'll try to get something done in the next week.


----------

